# Venison loin



## Nick-IA (Jan 18, 2022)

A definite family favorite after deer season is venison backstrap.  Pan seared this and finished in the oven until 125.  Served over risotto with a mushroom and onion pan sauce and a side of green beans.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks like a dang tasty meal! Nice job on that! 

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice!  Looks like you nailed the cook.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks fantastic , can't beat IOWA grown deer..


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 19, 2022)

That looks incredible, I can see why its a family favorite! I miss Iowa venison, it's an amazing flavor and definitely looks like you did it justice! Great work!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2022)

Speaking of risotto...was looking for some rice at the store so I could make it for the 1st time...no luck!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks Awesome, Nick!!
I always turned my Venison Backstrap into Venison Dried Beef, because I love it so much.
However that meal you made there could get me to reconsider!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2022)

That is one tasty looking meal, venison is cooked perfectly!  I could definitely do some damage to a plate like that!  

Did you sear in just a regular pan?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2022)

Thats some high quality gourmet looking stuff there! Looks great.
Jim


----------



## Nick-IA (Jan 20, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is one tasty looking meal, venison is cooked perfectly!  I could definitely do some damage to a plate like that!
> 
> Did you sear in just a regular pan?



Seared in cast iron and straight to the oven in the same pan to finish.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2022)

Nick-IA said:


> Seared in cast iron and straight to the oven in the same pan to finish.



Thats awesome, CI sear is tasty…. my fams fav…. Thanks for sharing your cook!


----------

